

Startup Gives People What They’ve Always Wanted: Ads to Wipe Your Butt With - kevinwdavid
http://betabeat.com/2012/08/startup-gives-people-what-theyve-always-wanted-ads-to-wipe-your-butt-with/

======
zio99
Any of that soybased-ink come off?

